# Best Structure Setup for US



## infinity99 (Nov 28, 2012)

I need to find out best tax structure for us. I think it's LLC, but not clear. I don't mind paying a reasonable fee for consultation, but prefer answers here.

We are:
I am a US Citizen living in Ukraine with bona fide expat status (I spend less than 35 days a year in US) which gives me federal tax exemption if I file taxes on S-corp, which is what I have now. My partner is a Ukrainian citizen.

We do:
We are in the business of realty services, rentals, sales & consultation relating to real estate. Our services 100% provided in Ukraine, although small portion of our clients are from US.

Our Goal:
We prefer to utilize our US Company. if we form LLC, in a non tax state such as NV , or WY & do business in Ukraine, do we still have to pay any US tax at all? Thank you in advance.


----------

